# RF 31 Finally Reassembled



## rock_breaker (Nov 16, 2019)

Finished assembling the RF 31 mill/drill I had in storage, but still have to clean up my R-8 collets and 6" vice. The plastic safety cover rumbles as opposed to the banging of my older Enco Mill/Drill cover. Used a 1/2" 4 flute roughing mill to "test" the machine by cutting one side of a scrap piece of 1/8" angle, The cuts look like the machine is close to being in tram ( is that correct terminology?). Did the cutting at 150 RPM about 0.20 deep except a side cut approximately 5/8" deep, plenty of power but seems rougher than the Enco which may be due to the different types of supports. The RF 31 is on a 4 legged stand and the Enco is on a factory enclosed sheet metal stand. There is a difference in base mounts also the Enco is on wooden flooring and the RF 31 is on compacted gravel. I took the flooring out of a horse trailer in order to have clearance for assembly and yet be out of the weather.  Used the forklift attachment on the tractor during assembly, no doubt OSHA would raise an eyebrow. Plan on more testing tomorrow.
Have a good day
Ray


----------

